# czubek, pika (to coś na czubku choinki)



## audiolaik

Witam,

Jak nazywacie to _coś_ co zakłada się na sam czubek choinki podczas jej strojenia w czasie świąt? W moim rodzinnym domu (Wielkopolska) mówiło się _czubek_. Jednakże, spotkałem się z wersją pika (osoby z regionu Kaszub.)

Dziekuje.


----------



## BezierCurve

Dolnoslaskie: szpic (ew. gwiazda, jezeli byla to gwiazda)


----------



## SYLVIU

w Małopolsce też szpic


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Ciekawe. _Szpic_ jest chyba niemieckiego pochodzenia, od _Spitze_ (pol. _czubek_).


----------



## BezierCurve

Tak przypuszczam, zwlaszcza, ze te tradycje pielegnowala u mnie w domu prababka, ktora nie mowila po polsku.


----------



## majlo

Pomorze: również _czubek_, a czasami po prostu _gwiazdka._


----------



## Thomas1

Warszawa: czubek, chociaż u mnie w domu zawsze jest gwiazda. 

Swoją drogą to ciekawe skąd się wziął czubek. Gwiazda to byłby symbol gwiazdy betlejemskiej wskazującej trzem królom drogę do stajenki, ale czubek...?


----------



## audiolaik

Thomas1 said:


> Warszawa: czubek, chociaż u mnie w domu zawsze jest gwiazda.
> 
> Swoją drogą to ciekawe skąd się wziął czubek. Gwiazda to byłby symbol gwiazdy betlejemskiej wskazującej trzem królom drogę do stajenki, ale czubek...?



Może ponieważ jest na czubku drzewa...? Nie mam pojęcia.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Swoją drogą to ciekawe skąd się wziął czubek. Gwiazda to byłby symbol gwiazdy betlejemskiej wskazującej trzem królom drogę do stajenki, ale czubek...?


Być może niektórym bardziej odpowiadał obojętny politycznie czubek - zamiast sześcio- lub czasem pięcioramiennej gwiazdy?


----------



## Bogdan_T_UK

Witaj - szpic na  "choince " jak tez znaczenie słowa choinka czy słowa gwiazdka bedzie do odnalezienia w wywiadzie do znalezienia w necie jako :
Niedoszły Syjonista otwock.
Miłego Bozego Narodzenia ( po katolicku )
Gwiazdy betlejemskie tez maja swe znaczenie.
Katolicka Gwiazda Betlejemska według tradycji ( z przed drugiego soboru watykanskiego ) to gwiazda 8 osmioramienna - dalej dekorowane jest nia drzewko Bozego Narodzenia w Watykanie ( YT patrz Vatican Chhristmas Tree )


----------



## LilianaB

I don't believe this word has anything to do with your folk etymology. It is a word that sometimes was used by certain people in reference to patients of mental hospitals, not really PC. Maybe later on someone invented this urban legend you just provided. This is really absurd.


----------

